# anyone willing to review my script?



## theragingbull (Dec 7, 2009)

i was planning to apply to USC but on time restraints finished a script within a day and a half and didnt turn in USC because I didnt want to risk a half ass effort. So I will be applying to NYU with the six page or less script... have a general premise and twist. But not sure how strong the material is. Anyone mind reading and giving feedback?


----------



## attatae (Dec 21, 2009)

dunno if you still need a read, but i'd like to have a look-see. i've been listening to tons of creative writing (scripts) podcasts, so i'm an expert by now


----------



## theragingbull (Dec 22, 2009)

sure you can private message me your email and ill be glad to send it over to you


----------



## Landogarner (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd be up for that. I'll need someone to critique the script I am working on at some point.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Dec 23, 2009)

well while we are at it, I could use someone to look over my short script as well. Any takers???


----------



## Landogarner (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd be willing to critique it for you. I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## Nic Lewis (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey there man.  I really hope your doing well with your aspirations.  Don't quit writing even if it is not your end goal.  
Try reading " The Writer's Guide to Writing your Screenplay" by Cynthia Whitcomb. Should be able to find it for about $30 bucks and be able to read it easily in 2-3 days.  You'll thank me. 
It is a great read.  She will inspire you and give you direction in your writing.  I promise you'll begin to see your own error's in your writing.  If you still feel unsure send me a copy of it.  I'll give it a thumb through.


----------

